# Hablemos de...



## traduttrice

Quisiera saber cómo puedo decir en alemán "Hablemos de Madonna", es para ponerle título a un foro. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## ToadTheWetSprocket

lo pondría asi: "Reden wir über Madonna."


----------



## jitana

Oder einfach "... über Madonna"


----------



## traduttrice

Disculpá "jitana" pero lamentablemente no hablo alemán. ¿Pusiste una alternativa a la respuesta de Toad...?


----------



## Sidjanga

_Reden wir über Madonna._ oder _Sprechen wir über Madonna_ es la traducción literal de _Hablemos de/sobre Madonna._

"... _über Madonna_" sería "._..sobre/de Madon_a", que queda más conciso y de ahí más "publicitario", más vivaz, y puede que se adecue mejor a lo que se esperaría del título de un foro, es decir, invitar a participar, y de una manera concisa y directa.
[no puedo opinar mucho sobre cómo suena la versión en castellano, pero en alemán puede que quede un poco pesado con el verbo]


----------



## jitana

¡Disculpa mi falta de tacto !

¡Sí! Sería mi alternativa a la propuesta de "Toad". Pero "Sigianga" te lo explica mejor. Para el público de habla alemana (si este es el público al que te diriges) no es necesario poner el verbo, ya que los tres puntos dan un sinfín de posibilidades y como se trata del título de un foro, creo que tu meta es conseguir la participación de los curiosos y especialistas sobre un determinado personaje y eso lo puedes lograr si le das espacio a "todos" y no limitas la acitvidad . !El espacio para la imaginación es muy importante en el ciberespacio!

¡Suerte y mucho éxito para tu foro!


----------



## spanien

Sigianga said:


> _Reden wir über Madonna._ oder _Sprechen wir über Madonna_ es la traducción literal de _Hablemos de/sobre Madonna._
> 
> "... _über Madonna_" sería "._..sobre/de Madon_a", que queda más conciso y de ahí más "publicitario", más vivaz, y puede que se adecue mejor a lo que se esperaría del título de un foro, es decir, invitar a participar, y de una manera concisa y directa.
> [no puedo opinar mucho sobre cómo suena la versión en castellano, pero en alemán puede que quede un poco pesado con el verbo]



Mmm, no entiendo muy bien porque aquí es "Reden wir über Madonna", en vez de "Wir reden über Madonna". No sé si en este caso Reden wir.... sería condicional, pero siempre había pensado que la condicional va con conjuntivo.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ToadTheWetSprocket

"Reden wir über M.",es imperativo*.  mientras que "Wir reden über M." es indicativo.

En castellano, indicativo "Nosotros hablamos sobre M."
imperativo "Hablemos sobre M."


----------



## spanien

Gracias! No había caído en el imperativo, ya que falta una exclamación.


----------



## Sidjanga

spanien said:


> Gracias! No había caído en el imperativo, ya que falta una exclamación.


Bueno, aunque claro que _imperativo _es el término gramatical correcto para denominar _hablemos _en castellano y _sprechen wir... _en alemán, respectivamente, en este caso, dado que se trata más bien de una invitación [una de las muchas posibles funciones del imperativo] que de una "orden", es absolutamente opcional el signo de exclamación. Claro que una invitación muy decidida sí lo puede llevar.

Por lo demás, el imperativo se distingue claramente del simple enunciado por el orden sintáctico:

*Wir sprechen über....* = enunciado; verbo conjugado en posición 2.
*Sprechen wir über... * = imperativo (invitación, recomendación, orden,..); verbo conjugado en posición 1 (por el orden sintáctico podría ser también una pregunta (Ja-Nein-Frage), pero lo que aquí queda descartado por la ausencia del signo de interrogación).

Saludos


----------



## Negaho

Creo que se puede tambien decir "Wir reden _*von* _Madonna." Pienso que *ueber *es mas usado cuando se habla de personas distintas, pero se usa *von* con temas de discusion...


----------



## BoigOGeni

Lassen wir uns über Madonna sprechen.


----------



## Quelle

BoigOGeni said:


> Lasst wir uns über Madonna sprechen.


 
Otra posibilidad de expresar el imperativo en vez de: Sprechen wir über Madonna.


----------



## Sidjanga

Negaho said:


> [..] Pienso que *ueber *es mas usado cuando se habla de personas distintas, pero se usa *von* con temas de discusion...


No necesariamente. 
Por lo menos en mi entorno lingüístico, con *personas *se usa (casi) exclusivamente *über.*

Generalmente me parece que se podría decir que _über etwas oder jemanden sprechen_ suele ser con más detención o profundidad que _von etwas (_o_ jemandem) sprechen_; en el último caso es posible que el tema en cuestión se tocara sólo por casualidad y más bien superficialmente, mientras que en el caso de _über _es más probable que el tema fuera escogido intencionadamente y que la conversación durara algún tiempo.


----------

